# co/ordinates



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Hi ,has anyone got the co ordinates or directions for Camping La Sierracilla near Humilladero Spain. I believe it only opened in April this year
Thanks


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi GPS is 37.1077 -4.6946 
website here: http://www.campinglasierrecilla.com/pageID_7345721.html

Olley


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*co ordinates*

Well Done Olley,
thanks a lot


----------

